
Cantvote.org - mk4p
Hacker News,<p>I&#x27;ve become increasingly concerned about voting interference and was surprised to hear there&#x27;s no national repository for reporting difficulty in voting.<p>There&#x27;s 866-OUR-VOTE, but that&#x27;s voice only. FairFight.org has a Google spreadsheet. So far I haven&#x27;t really found a website dedicated to collecting reports of disenfranchisement.<p>I bought CantVote.org and would like to develop a simple PWA for submitting reports of voting-related shadiness or outright interference.<p>This would obviously be ripe for abuse, but my main goal is to log the reports and worry about filtering out fake data later.<p>People would be reasonably suspicious, so the code would be open-source. My current plan is to dump submissions into an S3 bucket or DynamoDB and find low-cost ways to share anonymized data afterward. Come join https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;CantVote if the tech side of this project interests you.<p>But before getting started, does anyone know of any:<p>1. Similar efforts? 
2. Obvious dealbreakers? 
3. Good people to contact?<p>Thank you, fellow patriots.
======
rman666
There’s probably some BS law somewhere outlawing a private citizen from
collecting this type of information.

